# What's in yo' can?



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I saw a show on TV that said the average American Kitchen has 18 cans of food! I must make up for a hundred or so who only have one.
If you are one of the "can challenged" Kitchens, how would your family survive a natural disaster? Oh, I know you can wait for the Gubment to show up and stand in line. Ever stand in line with people who haven't eaten or had a drink of water in three days? I've been told that even the biggest grocery stores (Wally World, Meijer, Kroger) wold only have stock for three days if deliveries were cut off. I had an employee once tell me it is closer to one day! They have some real nice canned meats now and you all should take my advice and every time you go shopping pick up an extra can or two for your Kitchen. Pick up a few dried items as well. Pasta (they used to call it spaghetti when I was a kid) is good for a long time and easily stored in a jar or can. While you are at it pick up some bottled water. I bet dry pasta gets real rough to swallow. Some way to cook your food would be nice, an extra tank for your BBQ? Fire wood if disaster lasts a long time. Do you have any idea how much wood you would need to cook just two meals a day?

Save your bleach bottles and store water to flush your toilet if you have a 1.6 gallon tank. If you have an old one (3 and 3/4) you are on your own. Extra toilet paper and butt wipes would be a good choice. Wiping with leaves would get real old fast especially if you pick a few poison ivy leaves to use (learned that the hard way).:yikes: Just kidding.:lol:

I'm not a Boy Scout but believe in being a little prepared.

Old'un


----------



## deer sluger (Jan 22, 2013)

Fabner1 said:


> I saw a show on TV that said the average American Kitchen has 18 cans of food! I must make up for a hundred or so who only have one.
> If you are one of the "can challenged" Kitchens, how would your family survive a natural disaster? Oh, I know you can wait for the Gubment to show up and stand in line. Ever stand in line with people who haven't eaten or had a drink of water in three days? I've been told that even the biggest grocery stores (Wally World, Meijer, Kroger) wold only have stock for three days if deliveries were cut off. I had an employee once tell me it is closer to one day! They have some real nice canned meats now and you all should take my advice and every time you go shopping pick up an extra can or two for your Kitchen. Pick up a few dried items as well. Pasta (they used to call it spaghetti when I was a kid) is good for a long time and easily stored in a jar or can. While you are at it pick up some bottled water. I bet dry pasta gets real rough to swallow. Some way to cook your food would be nice, an extra tank for your BBQ? Fire wood if disaster lasts a long time. Do you have any idea how much wood you would need to cook just two meals a day?
> 
> Save your bleach bottles and store water to flush your toilet if you have a 1.6 gallon tank. If you have an old one (3 and 3/4) you are on your own. Extra toilet paper and butt wipes would be a good choice. Wiping with leaves would get real old fast especially if you pick a few poison ivy leaves to use (learned that the hard way).:yikes: Just kidding.:lol:
> ...


Good advice I can't believe how any people don't have supplies if some thing happen .we can every thing and keep plenty supplies here to u never no.


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

We'll we keep a shelf full of can food. What the dang kids won't eat lol. But carry spare water fer da toilet. Although I think it's time to stock up on the t p. the wipes are also useful for a shower/cleaning !


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

I have enough store bought canned meat to last a week. Then canned chili for another week. Store bought cans of veggies to last a month to 6 weeks.

Home canned meat and fish to last 3 weeks. Home canned veggies to last 3 months. Pasta in storage along with flour for breads, cakes, cookies and pies. Also dry mixes for different kinds of meals.

We could get by for a good 4-5 months without missing a beat except for the water. Would take some discipline but we would eat fairly well.

Stuff in the freezer might end up not being worth as much as people think since most disasters of any length tend to disrupt the electric service.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

We buy food and paper products in quantity ( Case lots) when there is a good sale on them,a lot of times @ 50% off.We have a big garden and do A LOT of canning. I can venison and fish.Just bought a case of tuna fish(wife and kids wont knowingly eat my canned fish) from Meijer .59 a can.Bought a case (45#) cabbage @.14 Per # and making another crock of Kraut.Plenty of bullets and dry beans.Natural spring near by for drinking water and a closer pond for flush water.Chickens for eggs.Kitchen stove is gas and can be lit manually for cooking and heat.Wood stove for heat.Candles,camping lanterns and even a couple of antique ( my grandparents ) kerosene lamps.Generator with 4 full 5gal gas cans. 
Our extended family always jokes if something bad happens,they're moving in with us.
My parents were depression era survivors and this is just how I was raised.Be a long time before we go hungry.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Picture of the kitchen pantry.
Most of the supplies and home canned goods are stored in the basement. We have 7 full size file cabinets we use for home canned goods and empty canning jars.
Torque using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Picture of the kitchen pantry.
Most of the supplies and home canned goods are stored in the basement. We have 7 full size file cabinets we use for home canned goods and empty canning jars.
Torque using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

